# Ksturfguy Fall 2019 Reno (Mazama Monostand)



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

*2019 PLAN*

Well it's officially the start of my 2019 reno season. I think I have a slight addiction to renovations and growing grass lol This will be my 3rd straight Fall that I do something reno related and projects keep getting bigger. Started 2 years ago with a small 10x10 plot where half was KBG and half TTTF so I could compare the 2. Last year did a 10x30 plot with 3 sections 100% TTTF, 100% KBG and a 90/10 mix. And now this year is about 1000 sqft area I'm going to try and transition to 100% KBG.

Most of my yard which is 20,000 sqft made it through the summer just fine. I have a couple bare areas that I will throw some seed down but plan to skip the annual overseed this year and just focus on the couple small areas that just need thickened up. Most of my attention will go to 2 sections of my yard

*AREA #1:*



*Overview: * This area is kind of just extra space. The kids sand box and picnic table is in this area so kids play here every now and then but for most part it's not used and it's behind the house so not seen from road. That's why I feel like I can experiment more here. If KBG reno doesn't go well I'll just overseed next fall with TTTF.

*Current grass type*: TTTF

*Grass Seed Options:*

Mazama Monostand (Bought 10 LBS through Ford & Sons)

The other options that were in the running were (maybe next year will experiment with 1 of the following):
Turf Blue HGT from Barenburg
Sure Shot KBG blend from United Seeds 
Hogan's Alley Blend

Step 1: Sprayed Roundup on 08/18/2019 (No turning back now)
Step 2: Round 2 of Roundup on 08/25/2019. (Actual date 08/23/2019)
Step 3: Level with top soil.
Step 4: Seed, starter fert, and thin layer of peat moss down on 08/31/2019). Water Water Water

*Notes:*

09/05/2019: Start of germination, Day 5.

*AREA #2*



*Overview:*

Area #2 is heavily heavily shaded so haven't had much luck with it in the 4 years we have lived here. We just recently removed a tree which allows a lot more sun in so hopefully it helps. The tree was right next to the house and was right next to the huge bare area of the lawn. Not sure why anyone planted a tree so close to the house to begin with. This area is also where our dog usually is.

*Current Grass Type:* TTTF, Fine Fescue and dirt

*Grass Seed*: 90% TTTF Winner's Circle Blend (Valkrie Ls, Titanium LS, and Raptor III) and 10% Mazama KBG.

Step #1: Level area with top soil (Will not apply roundup to this section)
Step #2: Seed, starter fert, and peat moss down in bare areas on 08/26/2019

*NOTES:*

08/30/19: Received 1.5" of rain, some washout
08/31/19: Germination 4.75 days after seed down


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Titanium LS or Titanium 2LS?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I believe it's 2LS but don't hold me to it. I know this year's version is 2LS, I have some left over from last year and it might have been just LS.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> I believe it's 2LS but don't hold me to it. I know this year's version is 2LS, I have some left over from last year and it might have been just LS.


Just looked it up. Titanium (non-LS) and 2LS are the two versions that exist. So if it was the LS, it's 2LS. 2LS has been out a few years...I bought some like 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'll have to check the bag tomorrow to see if the label is still on there. The store I buy my seed from sell the Winners Circle blend for $97 for a 50 lb bag. They did say price will go up in Sept. But that's a pretty good price for high quality seed. 0% weed, 0% other and says poa free.

It's also cool they have a test plot with like 7 or 8 different plots for the types of grass seed they sell. The Winners Circle and Green Resistor from Lacrosse Seed are my top 2.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Received my seed today. The bag broke so the box it was shipped in has seed everywhere. What a mess.

For my Mazama mono area i still plan to have seed down Aug 31 or Sep 1st. But the other area where i plan on doing a TTTF/Mazama mix I now plan to have seed down on Monday. Weather looks good the next week or so so might as well take advantage of it. I still need to get a load of dirt to level before i get any seed down though.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey we're lot# buddies. Same exact seed i got just over a month ago direct from the grower here in Oregon.
Curious why yours is out of Washington and mine is from Oregon with the same Lot #? 
Maybe @Oregonseed could chime in how this could happen?

Mines coming in great so far and came up on day 7. Good luck with your reno.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So went ahead with Round #2 of Glyphosate today in Area #1. Couple days ahead of when I planned but it was already really clear the sections I missed so hit those areas. The areas I didn't miss with Round #1 are dying off pretty good.

I also spot sprayed some Glyphosate in Area #2. I have a couple small patches that appear to be Poa or Bentgrass or something. It doesn't look like my Fine Fescue and is Lime greenish in color and pulls up really easily. Regardless of what it is I decided to kill it because I want a more uniform look.

Plan to get a load of top soil Monday and will spread it to level a couple areas out in Area #1 and 2. Also plan to throw seed down in Area #2 on Monday. It will be about an 85/15 mix of TTTF and Mazama KBG. 1/2 of this section is heavily shaded so if this reno doesn't go well then next Fall I will just go with 100% Fine Fescue and just give up on it lol.

Temps for the next 7 days are highs between 78 and 84 and lows in the low 60's. We usually don't get this good of weather in late August so feel like I have to take advantage of it.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Hey we're lot# buddies. Same exact seed i got just over a month ago direct from the grower here in Oregon.
> Curious why yours is out of Washington and mine is from Oregon with the same Lot #?
> Maybe @Oregonseed could chime in how this could happen?
> 
> Mines coming in great so far and came up on day 7. Good luck with your reno.


That is weird. I've been following your progression, can't wait to see how it looks in a few weeks.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Damn I did bad last week spraying lol hopefully in a couple days Round 2 will have killed it all.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Blue marking dye is your friend  And its cheap lol.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Well had every intention of getting seed, fert and peat moss down today in Area #2 but the weather has other plans. It has stormed all morning so far and another chance of severe storms later this afternoon. At this point I'm just kind of waiting it out and hoping things dry out some. Might just apply seed this evening after the storms to avoid chance of wash out so soon lol


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ended up getting seed down and applied thin layer of peat moss and liquid starter fert this afternoon. Not exact but the mix was approximately 6 lbs of TTTF and 1 Lb of Mazama KBG. This was not a complete reno or overseed but basically put down seed in my bare areas.





These are the two main areas I'm trying to fix. I cut 1 tree down in the area its completely bare so hopefully that will help.

Now time to water and wait. Still plan on seed down for my monostand area on Sat or Sunday.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Well after the first full day I think it's apparent I applied the peat too thin. Last year I applied it too thick in a couple spots and it kind of hindered germination so made sure I didn't do that this year. It's hasn't rained yet and I only water for like 5-10 minutes 3 times today and some areas you can't even tell I applied peat and the seed is visible again. Not super concerned but will try to apply a little heavier in Mazama area this weekend.

I also threw a few seeds in a cup today to see how long it takes for mazama to germinate.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Don't like seeing this in the models. This is for about Midnight Thursday night. Might cover my main bare area with a tarp and see if that helps. This whole area doesn't drain water that well to begin with so a heavy rain will for sure wash out a good portion of my seed.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

We are in a flood watch through tomorrow morning and are expecting heavy rains and severe storms late tonight. I'm fully expecting a complete washout of my seed. Very frustrating but only good news is since I've started a week or 2 before normal it still gives me plenty of time to plant again, especially the TTTF.

After Saturday morning it's supposed to be dry again for at least a week. Of course this time last week it was showing the same thing and here we are lol Seed down for monostand will be Saturday evening if I get time Saturday but if not for sure on Sunday.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@ksturfguy Is there time for a tackifier?
Hope mother nature ends up being kind to you.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

social port said:


> @ksturfguy Is there time for a tackifier?
> Hope mother nature ends up being kind to you.


Not much I can do at this point, just glad I waited another week to seed the Mazama. I did apply a tarp that covered like 3/4 of my large bare area so hopefully that will help some. Area #2 of my reno is just tough. Heavily shaded and it's the 1 part of my lawn that just doesnt drain well so when we get a lot of rain there is some standing water and it's very soggy. I've sort of just learned to deal with it but wanted to give it 1 more try lol. If it rains as much as it looks like 1 to 3 inches then I'll probably just throw down some more seed this weekend.

Expecting to see my first germination maybe tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

As anticipated we got 1.5" of rain last night and I have a lot of pudding. The good news is where I don't have pudding the seed seems to be pretty much in place still. Not sure what my percentage of washout will be bit I think a good portion of my bare areas held up.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Woke up to a little germination in Area #2.

Today's plan is to add a little more top soil to Area #1. Scalp it and bag up clippings, I'll throw down close to 3 lbs of Mazama, the area is 1,100 sqft, put down starter fert, apply some peat and water it in. If i dont get it all done today then for sure will finish tomorrow.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So today started off well and then quickly went to hell. I scalped everything and bagged it with my push mower, raked up the area to get more debris and then mowed it again to bag it all up. I then sprayed round #3 of roundup on all the areas that still had some green in it and applied a little more top soil to some low areas.

Then it went to hell. I weighed out 3 lbs of seed and put it in the spreader and started to go. After a few feet I noticed I wasn't seeing any seed being spread, so I look down there was a solid line of seed on the ground, also when I stopped there was a build up of seed on the impeller and a lot of it fell off into a pile. Who knows how much seed I just wasted. I inspected my spreader and the pin on the drive wheel was missing so the wheel was just rolling and wasn't forcing the pin to spin and actually spread the material.

Luckily I had my cheap POS spreader from Menards laying around so used that but not sure how much seed I actually applied or how evenly because the spreader sucks. Had to apply starter fert in same fashion. It was a major pain because I hate that spreader. I used it one time after I bought it and immediately knew it was time to step up to something better. I currently have a Earthway Ev-N-Spred. It's kind of the middle ground between home owner and full blow commercial unit. Not going to lie I was really tempted to use this missing cotter pin as an excuse to buy a new Lesco or Spyker Spreader but think I'll just buy a new pin for a couple bucks instead.

So after I finally got all the seed applied and cleaned up the piles of seed the best I could, I applied the peat moss and watered it in. Now just wait and hopefully in a week I'll have baby Mazama grass.



Here is a pic of the baby grass from the other reno area.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Congrats on the germination.
2. It wouldn't be a renovation unless you were having to dodge bullets. I can't wait to see how things turn out.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Haha very true. Good news is for the first week almost no chance of rain so shouldn't have to worry about any washout, bad news tomorrow supposed to be 85, monday 91 and Tuesday 93 so will be hot. Then back to upper 70s to low 80s the rest of the week.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Good luck turf guy, pretty much your neighbor here on MO side.. these 2 hot days always make me worry about my poor baby seeds haha. I was trying to scalp bag and seed yesterday but ran out of time..

I could literally make 3 passes and my bag was stuffed so that was most of my day yesterday. Seeding here in about 30 mins, starter fert, air-8 9oz x1000 , rgs 6ozx1000 then topping with peat moss(first time using peat moss) so we shall see how it goes.


Here's my clippings... I'd imagine 10+ lawn bags 😕


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Ecubed Good luck to ya. What type of seed are you planting and you going with a full reno or just overseed?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy Looking good!
I'm looking forward to seeing how the KBG monostand does in our area.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It's been a full week now since seed down in Area #2. I got pretty good germination but did throw a little more seed down today in areas that got washed out. I also have a ton of little weeds popping up. I'm guessing the weed seeds came from the top soil. I'm not going to worry about them now and just going to let the grass do it's thing.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> @Ecubed Good luck to ya. What type of seed are you planting and you going with a full reno or just overseed?



Grass pad again, its literally a mile from my house. I 
was surprised they had falcon IV in their blend, I've heard good things about that variety. And it's like 50% full reno in back yard. I had quite a bit of quack grass and other undesirable grasses throughout the back that I smoked with glyphosate.

I was trying to just weedwhack the dead spots but it was making a huge mess. So I took it down to 1.5 inches all over, even the good spots. Did a total overseed with spreader and then went to my "dead spots " and liberally hand seeded those areas.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Good deal, yeah I used to get all my seed and fert from the Grass Pad when I lived over closer to KC.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Day 10 for this area of the reno. Brown spots are all areas I sprayed with roundup. It was either Poa or some sort of fine fescue that I hated. For the most part I'm happy with the progress especially with the heavy rain we got 3 days in that washed out a bunch of seed. Got some weeds from the top soil but I'll deal with that in early October.





The monostand area is into Day 5. No germination as of this morning but hoping maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It's not widespread but I'm starting to see baby Mazama here or there. Today is day 5. I wasn't going to be shocked if I saw some today and was expecting to see some by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Go Mazama, Go!!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! That's coming in nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Ended up getting seed down and applied thin layer of peat moss and liquid starter fert this afternoon. Not exact but the mix was approximately 6 lbs of TTTF and 1 Lb of Mazama KBG. This was not a complete reno or overseed but basically put down seed in my bare areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm running into the same with the seed exposing itself over the peat. I went down a little bit more peat moss in the thin bare areas? Did you reapply or did you leave the thin peat moss areas alone? Just curious to see those areas did for you.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I just left it and outside of the washout areas it came up good.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Some of the baby Mazama


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

1 week pic of monostand area. A lot more growth going on then what shows up in these pictures. By the Week 2 update it should look a lot better.

Chance of storms tonight so fingers crossed I get no washout. I made it 1 week into reno w/o any rain. Honestly we kind of need some rain though. I've been so focused on my reno areas I haven't even mowed or watered anything else in a week. Got my part for my spreader so hope to spread some fert tomorrow.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Day 13 for Area #2. Mowed it for the first time today. Not gonna lie was a little too wet still so hopefully I didn't tear it up too much. Weather hasn't been great recently for growing new grass. Temps have been in upper 80's to low 90's everyday for a week or so now and all of next week forecasted to be the same. We've also received almost no rain since the 1.5" we got about 10 days ago. I plan to give it a week or so and let things cool off and throw down more seed in the bare spots and in the meantime just see how thick I can get the new stuff.

*Day 13*




*Day 1*


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That is looking pretty thick already, and the color is nice. Seems so fast.
Which grass is this (area#2)?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

90/10 mix of TTTF fescue and Mazama KBG. The fescue is Valkrie Ls, Titanium 2LS, and Raptor III. The zoomed in area is the only area that was completely bare. The rest of it outside of a few spots I sprayed to get rid of some nasty grass is TTTF but I don't know the mix


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Applied 3oz per 1,000sqft of RGS today to Area #1 and 2. Ran out of time but I'll do Air8 tomorrow.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

*Day 10 for Mazama Monostand*





Not sure why but the area closest in the 2nd picture is by far the best for germination and coverage so far. Almost worry it's too thick and some how applied too much seed to this area. Looks great for only 10 days in. It's a little lower so maybe just holds water better?

As far as the rest of it goes I've very pleased with it so far. 2 years ago I tried the Scott's KBG mix and last year did a 10x10 patch of Baron KBG and I don't even think I had germination 10 days in for either year. The mazama has been much quicker. Also the coverage is better then what shows up in these pics. The green shows up in the bare areas a lot better obviously vs the areas where the dead existing grass is but there still green in there if you look in person.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Honestly, it's not even a half month old yet, and I think the color is outstanding. I remember that my baby bluegrass was almost as dark as my established fescue.

I've frequently observed faster rates of germination in areas where peat moss is thicker. I'm not sure if that would be a factor in your case or not.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Ecubed said:


> Grass pad again, its literally a mile from my house. I
> was surprised they had falcon IV in their blend, I've heard good things about that variety. And it's like 50% full reno in back yard. I had quite a bit of quack grass and other undesirable grasses throughout the back that I smoked with glyphosate.
> 
> I was trying to just weedwhack the dead spots but it was making a huge mess. So I took it down to 1.5 inches all over, even the good spots. Did a total overseed with spreader and then went to my "dead spots " and liberally hand seeded those areas.


Your picture just confirmed something I had been wondering. I could never find out if Heat Wave was a specific blend or if it was a generic name the Grass Pad used for that product target.

Someone else posted a yellow tag from heat wave of last year I think and it was a different fescue blend. It appears they update the blends for each product on a yearly basis. So heat wave last year isn't the exact same blend as heat wave this year.

They had told me before they go out to oregon every year and hand pick their seeds for their blends but I didn't know if they used a new name every time the blend changed.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Days like today suck for a reno. It's currently 91 with a heat index of 97 and I'm just now watering. I did get a small amount of watering done this morning at 7 am but couldn't sneak home from work today and got home late so went several hours without water and dried out a little. Hopefully wont affect the seed left that hasn't germinated. Finally looks like some rain and a break from the 90's starting tomorrow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Hang in there! You should be ok. These September heatwaves are a test of patience and sanity. Most of us are lawn nuts anyway, so you just have to worry about the patience half. :wacko:


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Days like today suck for a reno. It's currently 91 with a heat index of 97 and I'm just now watering. I did get a small amount of watering done this morning at 7 am but couldn't sneak home from work today and got home late so went several hours without water and dried out a little. Hopefully wont affect the seed left that hasn't germinated. Finally looks like some rain and a break from the 90's starting tomorrow.


Definitely feel for you, as this heat wave has been brutal.. I thought this would be the last week but according to forecasts, we have at least 1 more week of the high 80s and low 90s.. I was under the weather yesterday so I didn't water yesterday morning and it dried out pretty good. Soaked it down last night pretty good. Hoping we get the rain they're calling for tonight. Your fescue overseed is looking great so far!


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Also I'd like to add, the lack of rain has been awful, I've never had to drag sprinklers around so much on an overseed. Hoping mother nature can give us a day off


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I forgot to put rain gauge out this morning but we got a decent amount of rain today and temps have been in upper 70's most of the day. Tomorrow we expecting low 80's so nice to at least get 2 day break. Then back in upper 80's to low 90's for next week.

Starting to get a little worried about Reno Area #2. Everything came up nice and thick at first but it's starting to thin out. I have to believe the shade is the main cause of this or maybe it's just my eyes playing tricks but definitely looks thinner to me over last couple days. I will probably do 1 more round of seed once the weather starts cooling off a little more to see if I can thicken it up a little more before winter.

Reno Area #1 (Mono area) looking good. So far I'm pretty happy with the coverage. I'm guessing most likely I will have to apply a little more seed but going to give it a few more days to make a final decision. With it being KBG honestly if coverage isn't too bad I'll probably just feed it and let it thicken up on it's own.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> I forgot to put rain gauge out this morning but we got a decent amount of rain today and temps have been in upper 70's most of the day. Tomorrow we expecting low 80's so nice to at least get 2 day break. Then back in upper 80's to low 90's for next week.
> 
> Starting to get a little worried about Reno Area #2. Everything came up nice and thick at first but it's starting to thin out. I have to believe the shade is the main cause of this or maybe it's just my eyes playing tricks but definitely looks thinner to me over last couple days. I will probably do 1 more round of seed once the weather starts cooling off a little more to see if I can thicken it up a little more before winter.
> 
> Reno Area #1 (Mono area) looking good. So far I'm pretty happy with the coverage. I'm guessing most likely I will have to apply a little more seed but going to give it a few more days to make a final decision. With it being KBG honestly if coverage isn't too bad I'll probably just feed it and let it thicken up on it's own.


If you figure you have thin areas, when would you decide to spot seed again? Basically how far along after germination, would you reseed?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to put rain gauge out this morning but we got a decent amount of rain today and temps have been in upper 70's most of the day. Tomorrow we expecting low 80's so nice to at least get 2 day break. Then back in upper 80's to low 90's for next week.
> ...


I think that depends a lot on your weather and what type of grass your dealing with. For KBG if you have some thinner areas I wouldn't get too worried about it unless it's clear you have large areas that either weren't getting water or were washed out and you have no germination. If you have good amount of germination but just a little thin here or there I'd let KBG do it's thing and fill in on it's own. You'd be amazed at how much the grass will thicken up on it's own.

Here is my test plot that I planted last year and an example of how much it thickened up on it's own. I only applied seed once and it was definitely pretty thin early on.

This was the 5 week mark. The lighter green middle section is 100% KBG. The right section is TTTF and the left section is 90/10 blend of TTTF/KBG. As you can see the TTTF section was pretty thick and looked good but both sections that contained KBG were thin and not too impressive looking.



Here is what it looked like in mid June of this year. As you can see both KBG sections had a couple areas that were still thin but for the most part they thickened up really well. And that's just from water and fert, no extra seed at all.



Now if your dealing with TTTF only and have some thin spots then I'd probably wait 1 to 2 weeks after you first saw germination, evaluate it and throw down some more seed if you still have some thin areas. TTTF will get thicker on it's own but doesn't really spread like KBG so your going to need more seed. But I always like to wait at least a week or so after I first start seeing germination. This allows any stragglers to still germinate and the grass blades will get a little thicker and some thin areas won't look near as thin by then.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > ksturfguy said:
> ...


Those test plots are pretty impressive how much they filled in. I've got 2 spots that I mixed TTTF/KBG. The rest was TTTF only. I'm only a week in but germination has exploded the last couple of days. Im going to wait and see what the TTTF only plots do and reassess. I was just curious because I'm in Massachusetts and I don't want to wait too long since it's getting late in the year.

My only thought is, how do you put the seed down on the thin areas? Seems like a stupid questions but we obviously are trying to avoid harming the current baby grass so we can't rake or roll it in right?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah I just throw it down by hand and water it. Now if you got a big area that's bare from washout then yeah you can rake in and apply peat and stuff like normal because obviously your not going to damage anything.

And yes it's important to know your weather. I know for the most part the grass keeps growing pretty much through OCT here so I like to have my latest round of seed down by late Sept to give it plenty of time to mature before winter.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Some updates for my reno areas.

*Area #2 Day 19*



Area #2 is doing alright. The last couple days I've applied 3oz of RGS and Air8 per 1000sqft. Today I also applied some 32-03-8 fert. Rate was about .6 LBS of N per 1k. I've mowed it twice now at 2.5"

*Area #1 Day 14*



Today was the 2 week mark for Reno Area #1. Overall I'm pretty satisfied. Doesn't look great in pictures but I think I have pretty good coverage and in a month will look really good. Just like reno area #2 I applied RGS and Air8. I also applied the same fertilizer. I did not mean to apply as much as I did but ended up being .6 LBS of N just like the other area. I did this area first and had my numbers off a bit.

Also today for some reason my impact sprinkler got stuck in the same spot for who knows how long so flooded out a small section. Hopefully the baby grass will recover.

Weather has been crap the last 2 weeks and looks to continue for at least 1 more week. Temps basically in upper 80's to low 90's everyday and no rain. I will probably throw down a little more seed but trying to hold out until weather breaks a little more.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

I'm day 15 after seeding my reno so my timings are similar to yours. Different weather here though. Highs of 66F and lows at night of 56F. (I now know to start a reno earlier!) Don't know what is preferable, your temps or mine! Your germination looks great to me, nice work


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

*Day 1*


*Day 21*


Today is the 3 Week mark for Area #2. From a distance it looks a lot better then it did when I first planted seed. Still needs to thicken up some but hopefully the recent fert application will help with that.

Starting today I'm going to back off watering to every other day and go a little bit longer. Also it appears the weather might finally cool down this weekend with chances of rain so might throw more seed down then in any thin areas.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Day 17 today for Mono area. Was in the lower 90s again and no rain. I feel like I'm in the sprout and pout stage as you KBG like to call it. Hope some cooler weather in a few days will help. Hell maybe even get a mow in sometime soon.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Day 20.

Did she need it? Nope but I couldn't resist. Mowed today at 2 1/8" Supposed to get some heavy rain tomorrow so figured I might as well do it today because Saturday and Sunday could be dicey. I think it looks pretty good. Will deal with the weeds in a few weeks.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good! Looks like we're getting into more of a cooler, wetter weather pattern.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

Glad I found this post. New to this whole grass thing and have been doing online research, but haven't taken the plunge yet. I may be bugging you @ksturfguy . What part of the state are you located? I'm in Douglas county. It looks like you may have bought seed from premier farm and home in Topeka?(I'm not a stalker, just recognized winners circle, and green resistor and the fact they have test plots there) I recently purchased the winners circle blend and starter fert. I know it's late, but have had some family things come up and the weather hasn't been the best. Plan is to aerate and overseed this coming weekend. Just doing overseed this year. If I'm not happy with it I'll kill off and start over next year, just not ready for that yet. Want to get some experience before I dive in with both feet. Thanks for the detailed and informational posts


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Jfarm_13 Yeah Premiere Farm and Home is where I buy most of my stuff. I live just outside of Topeka. Welcome to the board. We were supposed to get a lot of rain last night and this morning but sun is breaking out now and 1/4" is all we got. Oh well better then nothing


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yeah I was planning on overseeding this weekend, but the forecasters had me worried about washing the seed out so I didn't put anything down. We had a nice steady rain and ended up with an inch. Probably would have been perfect. Hoping for next week. I think for the first year I'll probably follow premiers recommended fert program. They seem knowledgeable. I can adjust from there. It's sort of going to be a test year for me as I may renovate next fall if I don't get good results. The yard hasn't been maintained well before we moved in. I am just getting into lawn care and haven't done much more than apply some weed killers and put a few apps of milorganite down


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Jfarm_13 You have still have some time to get fescue down in our area. KState says October 15 for last seed down and that's the date the pros use as well. Of course if you've lived in Kansas very long you know that October 15 can be 80 or 30! I think our ideal time for turf is just now here.
@ksturfguy Looking good!


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Butter I hope so. Like I said I'm very new to this game and after seeing everyone lawns in here I wanna burn it down and start over. Gonna stick to my plan and see what happens and use next year as a learning year and go from there. Now that I've grown this "passion for the grass" I find myself looking at grass and weeds every where I go. Still can't name every weed or especially all the grass types yet,but trying to get informed. Thought I would be good and get a soil savvy test done, but apparently the locals in here don't think they are that great so I'll being trying to find a more local test next season. Walking through the neighborhood today I don't think it will be hard to have the nicest looking lawn in a few years. You have a wonderful look yard btw butter. I don't know if I'll ever get to that status and that's fine but definitely improve on my grassy weed mixed yard that I have.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Today is Day 24 for the Mazama. Overall I'm happy besides the stupid weeds. It's very easy to see where I applied the top soil because that's basically the only spots I have weeds. I'm starting to get a little worried they getting too thick and will thin out grass and it's just too much to pull by hand. Hopefully in a few weeks I can spray and get rid of them.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

*Area #2 Day 30:*

Today is Day 30 for Area #2. From a distance it looks pretty good but I do have some concerns with the success of the reno. It's fairly thin still. Not sure how much of that is shade related vs maybe not enough water, which is weird because at times I thought I was over watering.

We've got around .25" of rain the last 3 weeks or so and I've been so focused on Area #1 that I've maybe neglected Area #2 some. It's really tough to stay focused on multiple areas without an irrigation system to do your watering for you.



This is the area that looks good from a far but up close it's still thin. Like I said it's heavily shaded and prior to removing the tree I wasn't able to get any grass to be successful there so will probably never have real thick turf in this area.



*Area #1 Day 25*

Gave my Mazama monostand it's 2nd mow today. HOC was 2 1/8". Not going to lie but it's looking really good in my opinion. Have no plans to reseed any of the spots. Most of it's pretty thick so will just let KBG do it's thing.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, that is looking really good.
These recent pics provide a better idea of how shaded the area is. It is interesting to see bluegrass do so well with what looks like quite a bit of shade.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

social port said:


> Yes, that is looking really good.
> These recent pics provide a better idea of how shaded the area is. It is interesting to see bluegrass do so well with what looks like quite a bit of shade.


Yeah it will be interesting to see how it holds up over an entire year. The TTTF that was there was nice and thick. If it doesnt thrive then I'll overseed it next Fall with TTTF


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Made a rookie mistake today on my mazama. Thought it dried out more then it did and mowed. It was too wet still so hopefully didn't damage anything too bad.

I have no intentions of reseeding anything. It's already thicker then my Baron KBG was by end of Fall last year and it fully thickened up by May so I expect same here. Only concerns would be the shade it does get more sun then all of my pictures suggests as I usually wait until late afternoon to take pic as its fully shaded by then so color is all equal.

Plan on a round of Gordon's Speedzone next weekend and another round of fert in a couple weeks.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Today is day 38 for the Mazama. We have received a lot of rain the last few days so just now getting it mowed. HOC was 2.125". Most of this week lows are in the 40s with highs in 70s so decent weather but growth slowing down. Here is a pic to prove it does seem some sun lol


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice! I'm optimistic that we're going to have a nice long fall!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Reno UPDATE

*Day 1 for Area #2*



*Day 43 for Area #2*



*Day 1 for Area #1*



*Day 38 for Area #1*


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Kbg loves these temps, start pushing the N to get it to spread. If you can keep it at 2in, it will help it spread even more.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Kbg loves these temps, start pushing the N to get it to spread. If you can keep it at 2in, it will help it spread even more.


Will do @g-man. Plan is to drop 1/2 lb of N this weekend, then again in 2 weeks and then again in early November and then probably call it quits. Usually first week or 2 of November is when things start to shut down here.

Also will spray whats left of my N-EXT products over the next few weeks of this month. Also going to spray some speedzone today to get rid of some of the weeds.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Temps fell into the mid 30's this morning and high reached 49 degrees. Tomorrow morning supposed to be in low 30's but highs should rebound into the mid 60's. Hopefully we get a couple more weeks of decent weather. Looks like all 60's and 70's this week.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

6 week mark today. Going to try and apply 1/2 lb of N tomorrow. Weeds starting to die out from my Speedzone app a few days ago. Today's morning low was 29 degrees. We in the mid 60s now though.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Day 46

Applied 1/2 LB of N from Urea today to the Reno area and the rest of the yard.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

7 weeks in. Applied some RGS and Air8 today. Will have a few thin spots going into winter but very confident it will thicken up next spring. This reno is way ahead of my KBG last fall and it filled in fine during the Spring.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Not perfect but overall I'm pleased for my first KBG reno.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks very good, great job


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ugh, so average high this time of year is 63 degrees but we've been below average for 10 of the last 11 days. We've also been in the 40's and 30's for the last 4 days. Needless to say I've lost a lot of grass growing weather this Fall.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Haven't updated this in a few weeks because unfortunately late Oct and early Nov was kinda rough here weather wise. Sept was the 6th warmest and Oct was the 6th coldest on record so we kind of lost a couple good weeks growing wise. I also didnt get near has much fert down as I planned this fall. Think the reno kinda suffered because of it. Still feel confident it will look great come May. I "mowed" it today for the first time with the Prostance.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Fun looking back at this. Can't wait to see how it develops this Spring.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

How's the color looking? Seems like we are getting some greenup. My spots where it was mostly bare dirt are dark green and the more established stuff is more dormant. Driving around town there is some green grass in places. Patiently (not really) waiting for mine to catch up


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It's coming around definitely a lot greener then this time last year.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

She's starting to wake up. Cant wait to see how it looks in a month.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Its definitely waking up a little slower then my TTTF but mowed it yesterday. I expect it to start taking off and filling in here in a couple weeks.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

My stand is much slower to wake up too, especially the new seed. Makes me a little anxious, but I remember this is the same thing that happened last spring.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Im not quite ready to declare failure on this test area but it's definitely not looking as good as I was hoping. I have to assume the shade is the main culprit but I'll give it until Mid May until i give up completely. I spot sprayed some weeds a couple weeks ago and plan to do so again soon. I also sprayed 6oz of Humic 12 about a week or so ago.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I think you're still ok, and it's still very early in the season. We tend to be the most critical of ourselves, and see more failures than successes. There is a nice thick green strip in the middle, so don't give up yet. Maybe it still needs some N. How much fertilizer have you dropped so far?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Chris LI It's received basically a 1/2 LB of N so far this Spring. I'm hoping with a little warmer temps this week it will start to grow a little more. The color is nice and it is thick in a few spots but just slow to get going.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The immature turf is hungry and really needs fertilizer the first year. Spoonfeeding with AS or urea will really help, especially in the cooler weather. Google "Philes Phertilizer Lecture" if you're not familiar with it. Frequent mowing (2-3x per week) will help with kbg spreading, too. I like Mazama and have some too, so I'm pulling for you.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Alright yeah i was just keeping it on my normal yearly routine but i have a bag of urea sitting around so will apply a small amount this week.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Just to echo Chris's comments, I also think an improvement is possible. I say even likely. When my bluegrass was in its first spring, it took forever to get going. I saw almost no response from fertilizer initially. I eventually got things going with alfalfa meal. It took off after that. Vertical growth and thickening. But it was late. Mid April before things got going.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Agree that's probably going to fill in a lot over the next two months. You might have a few spots that don't, but most of it should. I see even ryegrass/fine Fescue lawns filling in right now, more than you'd think.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@social port
That's right! I completely forgot to mention the alfalfa. That will definitely help.

As an aside, I remember seeing someone who mentioned they ground up alfalfa pellets with a blender, and I thought he was nuts. Now I'm thinking of trying it with a cheap blender, because I can get better coverage with less material, so it doesn't grow like wildfire (I can't get alfalfa meal near me, that I know of). I think I might really becoming a certified turf nut. :crazy:


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Most of my Mazama planted last fall hasn't woken up yet. There are patches here and there which did well all winter and are slightly growing, but most is


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok well all of these comments make me feel better. Hopefully over the next 2 to 3 weeks ill see a nice uptick in growth.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Sprayed 1/4 LB of N from Urea just a little bit ago. Will probably start doing that weekly until it starts getting too hot. I will admit in the few areas where it is thick and growing, the mazama is a beautiful grass.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I lowered HOC to 2 1/8". Hoping maybe a lower HOC will stimulate growth from some of the grass that has barely been growing. Will spot spray weeds this weekend.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I can see the difference between the photo of the same area on Monday vs. today. There is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@ksturfguy my reno area from last fall, all kbg, is still waking up. I feel the same as you. I keep reminding myself that it's still early in the year. I have been applying .23#/k of N every week for three weeks. It is not growing much but each week it is getting a dark green. My reno from 2 years ago is growing much better. We have to be patient with the kbg in the first full year.I hope by May/June your lawn looks much better


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah just not used to KBG but its definitely improved a lot over the last week. I have faith again


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Just over 1 week since I sprayed Urea. It's definitely getting better. Was going to spray again yesterday or today but its been really windy so haven't got to it yet.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Sprayed the 2nd round of Urea a couple days ago. Its starting to thicken up and the color is great. Grows a lot slower then my fescue but after watching @NoslracNevok latest video i think thats just how Mazama grows.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good. That was a heck of a rain we got this morning!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I forgot to mention, some areas which got more traffic were the slowest to wake and grow of all the stand.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Mowed yesterday at 1 3/4", also sprayed 6 oz of Humic 12. Will do another .25 lbs of N this weekend.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Mowed at 2". This weekend plan to spray the 4th round of Urea and will also spray Microgreen to give it some iron. Also did some sand leveling last week.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Now, that is really filling in! It looks like a carpet! If you don't have a Pro Plugger, I would suggest that you buy one. You can pull a few plugs to fill in some of those larger gaps, and the kbg will fill it all in. I finally got to use the one I bought last spring at my friend's house today and love it!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Chris LI Yeah I've been eyeing one of those. Will probably get one eventually.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

With each mow it getting better and nicer stripes. I am starting to notice a couple areas that are browning up a tad as you can see in the lower middle of the picture. Might get some fungicide just in case. Man it's hard to beat the dark green color of this Mazama. Pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@ksturfguy looking really good. It's filling in a lot and getting very dark


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

i applied some granular Propiconazole today. Here in a week or 2 Ill switch it up and do Scotts Disease Ex.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So glad I didn't give up on this. Now just have to keep it alive this Summer. HOC was 2.5" will probably raise it to 3" through August. Fungicide app also seemed to help. I've been amazed at how well its thickened up. Several of my bare spots are now filled in.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That looks awesome!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yesterday sprayed 6oz of Humic 12 and 8 oz of Microgreen. HOC 2.5". Will have to start irrigating more regularly now. Was hoping we'd get a decent rain storm last night but it missed us and things are starting to dry up. At least today got a break from the 90 degree temps.

Look at how much of a difference there has been in less than 2 months. Pretty incredible.

April 20


June 10


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Dang. That has really filled in well. Really nice color too.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks awesome! The kbg really filled in and took off! You have SOD now! The color should continue to darken for you over time.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks @Budstl and @Chris LI . Very pleased so far. We'll see how it holds up to this heat. 9 out of the last 10 days have been 88 or higher and long term forecast shows basically 90s from here on out and the GFS model showing 0.25" of rain through June 26th so going to be a lot of watering in my future lol


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

We finally got a break from the heat the last couple days but still not much rain, maybe a 1/2". Gave it a Fathers day mow, HOC 2 7/8".


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

KBG still looking good as of July 2nd.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That looks really good! June was tough. Did you water a lot? Keep up the good work!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Butter said:


> That looks really good! June was tough. Did you water a lot? Keep up the good work!


Haven't watered it anymore then my TTTF. Which in June was 2 to 3 times a week. I have been applying Humic 12 and MicroGreen monthly in my KBG plot so it could be helping??? Also gets a decent amount of shade during hottest part of day so that helps.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Sprayed 6 oz of Humic 12 on Tuesday and last night sprayed 8 oz of Microgreen 0-0-2. Overnight we got about a 1/2" of rain and today temps are in the 60's. The break from the heat wont last long but sure felt nice walking outside this morning.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Holding strong as of July 13th. Later this week we will see temps in the upper 90s to 100 degrees so will be a big test for the KBG.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That looks awesome! You couldn't tell from that picture the horrible hot dry summer that we've had. Good job!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks @Butter. I've been very impressed with it so far. A few small areas that are discolored but overall it looks great. Also hasn't received any N since early or mid May. I thought about buying a small bag of X-Green and giving it a small dose of N this summer but still haven't pulled the trigger on the Carbon Earth stuff yet because price wise it's clearly more then what I would spend locally on fert. Maybe the quality is worth it though? Would love to run a program of just X-Green and Carbon-X but my guess is it would cost me at least $200 more a year compared to what I normally buy.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

My kid wanted to practice some soccer on dad's "nice" grass. Its hot today, currently 97 with head index of 109. I'm not a tree expert but they seem to be shedding leaves like its Fall.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Trees drop leaves when under summer stress, might also be insects or disease.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> Thanks @Butter. I've been very impressed with it so far. A few small areas that are discolored but overall it looks great. Also hasn't received any N since early or mid May. I thought about buying a small bag of X-Green and giving it a small dose of N this summer but still haven't pulled the trigger on the Carbon Earth stuff yet because price wise it's clearly more then what I would spend locally on fert. Maybe the quality is worth it though? Would love to run a program of just X-Green and Carbon-X but my guess is it would cost me at least $200 more a year compared to what I normally buy.


Very interested to see someone actually do this but the cost of buying these online is very cost prohibitive. If done as a part group buy, these will be much more manageable. I have a similar size yard and for the near 1.5 -2 lbs of N that I plan to put during late spring and summer, slow N products get very expensive. Something like xgrn would be costing about a 150 for a single 1lb of N app. Pro greens grade products would cost less than that sometimes. My problem is that I bag so my N requirements are higher as well.

Edit: just saw that each bag is $58 = $174


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Sprayed 1 oz of Propiconazole 14.3 on my 1k sqft of Mazama. Dollar Spot has broken out on a couple spots and the DS Index appears to be very high over the next few days. This is my first time spraying the real deal Propiconazole so hopefully I read the directions right. And I believe DS is a folliar disease so according to the label I'm going to let the product dry on the leaf blades and then I'll probably water in tomorrow. I believe I could have sprayed up to 2 oz of it but since this was my first time I wanted to play it safe. I will hit it again in 14 days.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It has been over a week since I mowed so was getting a little shaggy. Still have some DS damage. Will do another round of Prop next week. We got 3 inches of rain the last 2 days and now below avg temperatures expected the next week or so. Thought about doing a light dose of N because it probably needs it but will just wait until I fertilize the rest of the lawn here in about a month. We are almost at the 1 year mark when I killed this area off, definitely had some ups and downs but 1 year in I'm satisfied with the results and know it will still get better.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

This looks great @ksturfguy! Have you had any other disease pressure besides the DS? Also, I see you applied prop as a curative on the previous post, have you done preventative apps this year?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> This looks great @ksturfguy! Have you had any other disease pressure besides the DS? Also, I see you applied prop as a curative on the previous post, have you done preventative apps this year?


I had some discoloring in late May. I'm still learning about how to determine what's fungus and what's just heat stress so not sure if it was fungal or not. I applied a granular prop and a granular azoxy product back in late May and then again in mid June and it cleared it up. DS index has been over 40 for most of July so I think it's done pretty good considering. Did better then my TTTF which has struggled with Brown Patch a lot this summer.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Sprayed another round of Propiconazole, Rate was 1 oz for the 1k sqft. This time I also mixed in 1/4 LB of Urea which equates to .11 LBS of N per 1k. DS Index finally dropped below 40 for the first time in awhile so that hopefully helped things. It will rise again here over the next few days as warmer temps return this weekend.

Once I hit the 1 year mark on the reno (08/18/2020) I'll stop posting updates on here and will just give updates on my main lawn journal. It's been a fun ride. A few ups and downs like with any renos but definitely worth it.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy You are making a very convincing argument for KBG in our area.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Butter It's doable. I probably wouldn't go all in on KBG unless I had an irrigation system but it did well through year 1. Also my small KBG plot from the year before looks the best of my 3 plots that I did and it received no supplemental irrigation this year. My 3 plots were 100% TTTF, 100% KBG and 90/10 mix. My fescue plots got hit with what I suspect was brown patch. KBG has no fungus issues this year. It was a complete 180 from last year where the TTTF looked great year round and I lost half of my KBG plot. And actually if you count my 4th plot which is Zoysia, it might look the best right now.


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

@ksturfguy If you had to put down all TTTF, KBG, or a KBG/TTTF mix, what would you do now that you've done them all? I put down some Scotts KBG last year, and its growing like nuts this year with N. I want to get some good strains and redo my yard in the future since my backyard isn't the same grass type as my front yard, and its making me insane.

I do have full yard irrigation.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@behemyth With irrigation I would probably go with 100% KBG. I really like both KBG and TTTF but don't really have to worry about over seeding with KBG since it spreads laterally.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Mowed the Mazama with the Gravely for the first time this year. HOC was 2.75". 5 days away from the 1 year mark.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@ksturfguy This is looking great! How's the battle with fungal pressure going?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@synergy0852 The 2 rounds of prop seems to have nipped it in the butt. I also think the small dose of urea and the microgreen I applied last week has all helped.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So its been exactly 1 year since I sprayed my first round of gly so figured I should post my final update in this thread. I wanted to thank @social port @Butter @Chris LI @Mrotatori @NoslracNevok and others who followed along and gave solid advice.

The Mazama area looks night and day different from what I had previously. Fungus has returned it seems as I have discoloring again in a few areas but overall it looks great. Couple small areas that still need to fill in and level better but for my first larger (1k or more) reno I think it went fairly well and has given me confidence to try KBG in the future.

*2019:*


*2020*


This area also looks much better then this time last year. Cutting down that one tree seems to have made a big difference. It thinned out some due to shade and dog traffic but I'll overseed it in a couple weeks. Still looks to be a lot of KBG left in the mix when I looked the other day so will probably fill in some this Fall as well. I have a lot of Mazama left over so will overseed with a Mazama/TTTF blend.

*2019:*


*2020:*


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Happy Birthday to your reno! (since you're closing out the thread) :beer: 
It looks great after this blistering summer.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy Didn't anyone tell you that you can't grow KBG in our area?Looks very good! It sure has been fun following along!


----------

